# Skinny puppy



## Ozy67 (11 mo ago)

I've got a 7-month-old male WHV who just seems a bit skinny - you can see his ribs quite clearly and can feel his backbone, and he's got a really bony backside! I'm feeding him Millies Wolfheart kibble, and he's currently getting nearly 50% more per day than their feeding guide, but he's not getting any more meat on him. He seems healthy enough with plenty of energy, and he's certainly pooing for England (my hand is barely big enough to pick it all up ).

The vet is happy enough and just thinks the breed is a slender breed, and he's just a particularly slender dog, but any thoughts of actual Vizsla owners would be appreciated - I've attached some photos. The side view doesn't show his ribs as obvious as they actually are.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

Lots of posts about this
He does look skinny to me, *but I am no expert*. 

The more you feed, the more he will poo, what goes in must come out as it were. Is the kiddle a puppy kibble? Younger dogs need more protein than older to help them build up the muscles to allow them to grow. Or so the internet of contradicting information tells me.

We feed ours (5m tomorrow) raw food, and the amount that comes out the other end is a lot less than with the kibble. But the price is a lot more too. See my thread a few weeks ago titled "my dog is full of s**t" when she was on kibble. There is also an age thing at play it was suggested, the digestive track is still developing etc as well as her brain, muscles, bones, etc. Literally everything.

If the vet is happy then the vet is happy and i wouldnt worry too much as long as energy levels are ok etc.


----------



## Ozy67 (11 mo ago)

DrogoNevets said:


> Lots of posts about this
> He does look skinny to me, *but I am no expert*.
> 
> The more you feed, the more he will poo, what goes in must come out as it were. Is the kiddle a puppy kibble? Younger dogs need more protein than older to help them build up the muscles to allow them to grow. Or so the internet of contradicting information tells me.
> ...


Thanks - I've just been poking around the forums and there does seem to be _a lot_ of people concerned that their pup is a bit skinny. He's not on a puppy kibble but it is a high-quality, high-protein kibble. We're planning on switching to raw when Otis is around a year old, until then we use his daily kibble allowance is part of his training treats - the plan being (ironically) so that he doesn't get too fat on treats!


----------



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

We feed ours a bit less raw, and a lot of treats for training. If anything ours is very slightly portly, but still looks like a vizsla and can feel the ribs so we arent too worried. But using them as treats etc is definitely the way to go.

The biggest issue with raw I have found is, the whole "make them work for their food" bit where people often hide the food, or use a bobalot to give them their meal. It does work so well with raw as just makes a awful mess or doesnt work in the toy.

Honestly, wish we'd waited a few more months before going to raw, but my wife is part hippie i reckon


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

He does look a bit ribby, but I would think it is easily an age thing, my boys only started filling out over 2.5 years old. As long as he eats and poops well, has good energy and your vet things all of his health tests showing no concern, I would not worry too much. Unfortunately with kibbles if you increase the amount to match their energy level you will end up with bigger piles of output.

you can use freeze dried treats for training, they are practically raw and don't interfere with the feeding program. I use green tribes, different meats, and organs for that purpose - i.e. freeze dried giblets, lungs or hearts.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I’ve had a lot of them go through that stage. Seems they grow taller overnight, and take longer to fill back out. As long as they are getting to eat all they want, I don’t worry about it.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Keep feeding him as much as he'll eat. You don't have to worry about this breed overeating and the feeding "guides" don't apply either.


----------

